# Mounting NFS and CIFS at boot



## balanga (Mar 4, 2016)

How do I go about mounting NFS and CIFS filesystems at boot?

Ideally I'd like to mount the filesystems once the system has booted. From what I can remember from when I tried it last there was a problem booting if a remote server was offline, that is, it started booting but but hung waiting for the remote server.


----------



## chrbr (Mar 4, 2016)

For filesystems which appear late there is the late option. Please see below two examples from my /etc/fstab.

```
md99       none   swap   sw,file=/usr/swap/swap,late   0 0
/usr/home/chris/Downloads /usr/jails/www/home/chris/Downloads nullfs rw,late 0 0
```
The first example is related to a swap file, the second line to a jail which is started later. I have not used NFS or CIFS, but this method might apply as well.


----------



## Oko (Mar 4, 2016)

```
predrag@lake$ more /etc/fstab

#
# /etc/fstab
# Created by anaconda on Mon Aug 26 06:55:43 2013
#
# Accessible filesystems, by reference, are maintained under '/dev/disk'
# See man pages fstab(5), findfs(8), mount(8) and/or blkid(8) for more info
#
/dev/mapper/vg_loom-lv_root /  ext4  defaults  1 1
UUID=891c05da-db22-43b7-aad7-5464cfad315c /boot  ext4  defaults  1 2
/dev/mapper/vg_loom-lv_home /home  ext4  defaults  1 2
/dev/mapper/vg_loom-lv_swap swap  swap  defaults  0 0
tmpfs  /dev/shm  tmpfs  defaults  0 0
devpts  /dev/pts  devpts  gid=5,mode=620  0 0
sysfs  /sys  sysfs  defaults  0 0
proc  /proc  proc  defaults  0 0


gaia:/mnt/zfsauton/zdata  /zfsauton/data  nfs  soft,timeo=600,fg,noatime
gaia:/mnt/zfsauton/project /zfsauton/project  nfs  soft,timeo=600,fg,noatime
gaia:/mnt/zfsauton/home  /zfsauton/home  nfs  soft,timeo=600,fg,noatime
```


----------

